# Bitte um Hilfe beim 2013 ZR Team 7.0  in 22"



## M.K.-Styling (15. September 2012)

Hallo Radon Gemeinde

ich bin für einen sehr guten Freund auf Bikesuche,das Radon ZR Team 7.0 2013 ist Momentan ganz oben auf der Liste (danach Cube Acid ).
meine Fragen : 
 Er hatt eine Körpergröße : 2,04 m, Schrittlänge 94(-96) cm 130kg Körpergewicht (noch)   

1. ist da 22" ausreichend ??

2.  müßte eine 180 kurbelarmlänge verbautwerden ???

3.  Bremscheiben umbau auf vorne 203 und hinten 160 ??? reicht das hinten 

Wer hatt Erfahrungen gemacht mit dem Umbauten und nach dem Umbauten 

Ist dies  eventuell ab Werk bestellbar ??

danke matthias


----------



## friesenspiess (15. September 2012)

Ich fürchte das kannst du vergessen. Die Bikes haben alle ein Systemgewicht von 115kg; Umbauten werden meines Wissens im Versand auch keine gemacht, da du ein 14-tägiges Rückgaberecht hast und die Räder dann nicht mehr der Serie entsprechen. Bei 130kg sollte dein Freund sich ein Custom Bike zulegen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.K.-Styling (15. September 2012)

Wo kann man das mit dem max. Gewicht nachlesen  ? Habe nur etwas von den verbauten Laufrädern gelesen .

Ich werde am Montag mit Radon Kontackt aufnehmen  und mal wegen der Rahmengröße usw nachfragen .

Ich lese mal weiter in Euren Erfahrungen zu den Bike`s

Matthias


----------



## Woiferl1980 (16. September 2012)

Hallo! Ein Arbeitskollege wollte sich das 6.0 (2012) bestellen. Er hat ebenfalls um die 130 kg! Bike- Discount hat ihm zurückgeschrieben, dass die Räder für max. 110 kg zugelassen sind 

liebe Grüße


----------

